Ask HN: How much time do you spend studying outside working hours? - diehunde
======
willcipriano
About an hour a day during the work week, a couple hours over the course of
the weekend.

~~~
austincheney
About the same with me though it’s not deliberately studying. It’s working on
my open source application and innovating new solutions to tough problems.

------
giantg2
Depends. In the past I've done 3 hours a day for a couple weeks to get certs.
Right now it's probably more like an hour per week due to family stuff.

------
bigasscoffee
too much. I go through phases, like last year I didn't do anything, but this
year it's 247. going to start a MS program too, so it's going to be going for
a while.

